# Female guppy courting other guppies



## leogrr44 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have 3 female guppies and one male. My newest female is heavily courting the male and even the other females! Have never seen that before. Is that normal for a female?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe is still a big male from it. It happens.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Arthur could be correct.Female guppies have been known to change into males!
Also generally guppies are the rabbits of fish and not very picky who/what they poke!
Possibly this female is just dominant and wants to rule over all others.This could be a behavior learned to get food in overcrowded tanks at breeders or LFS.
Not the most uncommon thing is all I'm really saying.


----------

